# I want a TLR



## skid2964 (Sep 12, 2008)

And I have no idea what to get! I see the Rollei's, Yashica's, etc. etc. on eBay alot. But have no idea which one to get.

Are there decent one's to be had for less than $100 to get started with?

Do any of them have light meters? (optional, I have a hand held meter).


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 12, 2008)

I would get a Rollei as they are still in production! http://www.franke-heidecke.net/

Yeah, they have light meters.   $100 might be a little difficult to get something good. $250 ~ $350 would do it though.  You should get one, they're way fun!!


----------



## IanG (Sep 12, 2008)

A Yashicamat 124 or 124G should fit the bill, and the lenses are better than the older Rollei's. A decent Rollei from the 60's will fetch much more.

Ian


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 12, 2008)

At $100 to spend I second IanG's opinion. A nice Yashicamat would do (get the Yashinon or Lumaxar lens, not the Yashikor) as would a nice Mamyia C2 or C3. The latter has the flexibility of interchangeable lenses.

Rolleis are great but expensive. If you can afford a Rollei, go for it!


----------



## IanG (Sep 14, 2008)

The Yashicamat 124 & 124G were only available with the better Yashinon lens, they also have the advantage of a CDS exposure meter rather than the earlier selenium meters.

The Yashinon lens coatings are excellent and almost up to modern multi-coating standards. However it's important to check that the shutters speeds are OK, if the slow speeds  run smoothly and don't stick that's a good indication of the  overall shutter condition. My Yashicamat 124 shutter didn't and the cost of the CLA (service) added significantly to the overall cost of the camera.

I also have a Rolleiflex 3.5 (Xenotar) E2, the Rollei is more solidly built and slightly heavier, it's screen isn't quite as bright as the Yashica's. Because my Rolleflex is mint I'm using the Yashicamat as a work-horse here in Turkey, just using the Rollei on the odd occasions I'm in the UK.

To give you an idea of value a good Yashicamat 124 is worth about $120-$250 higher if mint with original box etc, my Rolleiflex 3.5 E2 was valued by Rollei UK at $1400 (it is in "like new" condition) 3 or 4 years ago but you can find nice E series cameras from about $300-$400 upwards.

Ian


----------



## nealjpage (Sep 15, 2008)

Bifurcator said:


> I would get a Rollei as they are still in production! http://www.franke-heidecke.net/



Wow!  I didn't know that!  It's in German, though...Corry is taking German.  Corry!  Translate these pages for us!


----------



## IanG (Sep 15, 2008)

He might be reading the site in Russian . . . . . . .  or even in English 

Ian


----------



## compur (Sep 15, 2008)

skid2964 said:


> Are there decent one's to be had for less than $100 to get started with?


 
Yes, Yashica and Rolleicord cameras are plentiful and inexpensive.  Just be
sure the camera you choose is in good working condition without a sticky
shutter.



> Do any of them have light meters? (optional, I have a hand held meter).


The Yashica-Mat 124 & 124G and the LM models have meters.  But,
a hand held meter is more versatile anyway.


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 15, 2008)

nealjpage said:


> Wow!  I didn't know that!  It's in German, though...Corry is taking German.  Corry!  Translate these pages for us!



But I thought you would see the "English" button at the top of the page...  You missed it?

I figured I'd send the default German page and that way you'd know it's roots... A (hopefully) good German optics company.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 15, 2008)

Bifurcator said:


> I would get a Rollei as they are still in production! http://www.franke-heidecke.net/
> ---


I think that it maybe a bit out of his price range


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 24, 2008)

I dunno. The used ones go for between $100 and $450 or so. 

Here's a list of models from them: http://www.tlr-cameras.com/German/Rollei.html

Here's some prices across many TLR makers: http://members.aol.com/dcolucci/rolleitlr.htm

I can't seem to find the price of a new Franke & Heidecke. I looked for the Rolleiflex 2,8 FX which I think is their most inexpensive model but came up empty. 

Do you have any links?


----------



## Helen B (Sep 24, 2008)

B&H list the 4.0FW at $6669 and Adorama list it at $5555. I paid rather less than either of those prices for mine from Eli Kurland but that was a while ago, just after it was released. It was then cheaper than an original Wide in good condition.

B&H list the 2.8FX for $5339. Oddly enough the 2.8GX preceded the 2.8FX: 1987 vs 2001.

I've never seen the 4.0FT offered, but I think that the price is similar to the 4.0FW. Original Teles are more common than original Wides, and they are decent cameras though they don't focus very closely. You can probably get a good one for $1000 to $1500.

Best,
Helen


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 29, 2008)

Holy cow!!! $5K for that?  That's just dumb. I figured Jeff was talking about $700 to $1,000 or something.   There's plenty of used TLRs for the $200 ~ $400 I mentioned that are in great shape. $5K ~ $6K??  I don't know whether to laugh or cry. That sucks!


----------



## Easy_Target (Sep 29, 2008)

IanG said:


> The Yashinon lens coatings are excellent and almost up to modern multi-coating standards. However it's important to check that the shutters speeds are OK, if the slow speeds  run smoothly and don't stick that's a good indication of the  overall shutter condition. My Yashicamat 124 shutter didn't and the cost of the CLA (service) added significantly to the overall cost of the camera.



Truth. I got a Yashica MAT on eBay for $80. The low shutter speeds are sticking, where the 1 second exposure stays open for 30 seconds before it snaps shut. You can see the blades slowly making progress in the closing, but it's just...yeah. The CLA is going to cost me $140 for a total of $220.

If you were to choose between 124 and 124G, I'd say go with the 124. Gold contacts aren't really worth the price difference.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Oct 2, 2008)

I have two Rolleis can&#8217;t recall the used cost think it was $100 US for the 127 Baby Grey and somewhere around $175-250 US for the Xenotar 1:35/75; both are nice cameras just don&#8217;t shoot them a lot[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------

